# IGNOU Transcripts



## Miles2go (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Friends

This is regarding my skill assessment with ACS.
I have done regular computer engg. (BE) and BCA + MCA from IGNOU (long story !!! ).
About 7 years of IT experience.

The challenge is with the transcript of BCA. They mention only course codes (CSA-01 etc.) on the transcript with no details of the subject or material covered.
Will that be a problem with ACS?

I tried finding the information on IGNOU website, however I completed my BCA back in 2001 and even their archives start from 2004 

Do you guys think I am better off not even including this in my application, as it might delay the assessment? (IGNOU is a govt run institute and getting any information out of them takes weeks ...)

If my qualification without it is sufficient and BCA delays the assessment progress, i'd be happy to just exclude it.

PS:
It was same problem with MCA too. However I found a document on IGNOU website which mentions the full names of the courses. And I included that along with the transcript. That should do it. Right !!!!

Please suggest ... 

Many Thanks


----------



## Miles2go (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Friends.
Has anyone got an IGNOU qualification approved from ACS? Does it take long time for them to assess it?

Please share your thoughts ...


----------



## Miles2go (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Experts

Can you please confirm? I am submitting my application today. 

If anyone has faced issues with getting IGNOU qualification assessed, i would much rather remove it from my application.

Please let me know, please please ..... 

Thanks


----------



## NewBie111 (Jan 9, 2014)

*transcript*



Miles2go said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This is regarding my skill assessment with ACS.
> I have done regular computer engg. (BE) and BCA + MCA from IGNOU (long story !!! ).
> ...


Hi Mile2Go,
for IGNOU MCA, the subject names are printed right behind the marks card. 
Did you try with that.

Let me know how exactly you have proceeded


----------

